# I should call her Golfball! Merle Momma to Be UPDATED pics



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Or maybe softball!

It's a wonder they live through this. Poor thing is HUGE!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

wow, she is big and very pretty


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty AND pretty big! Hope everything comes out OK.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow poor momma!
Hopefully you get those merles you want <3


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Puffball??
(My pied doe is even bigger!)


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Wowzers. Time to take bets on how many she gives birth to!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

yay! The wait at this time is almost unbearable! This is one of my favorite (and worst) times to be a mouse mommy! I love seeing how big they get, and guess how many babies they end up with, and what they're going to be... but at the same time I swear some of them drag it out just to torture me!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Well she gave birth last night on 3/24/12. I have not done a count yet...but they all have milk band bellies.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Pictures??


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

WE HAVE MERLES!!!! 
She was a bad mom at first..but then she got the idea! They are small but healthy and starting to color up! And man o man..I have merles! The father was a proven carrier, but this has really made my day! I can't wait until they really fur up!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow... congratulations! That's great!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm so glad for you! <3
They seem to be well anyway.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Here are the two boys. One heavily marked merle and one roan like boy!
They are super cute! 

















Then 5 girls. Looks like maybe two merles and blacks. Their fur is taking longer to come in. 








And they look very flaky and dry right now.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That merle boy is simply stunning


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I always feel tempted to put lotion on them at this stage...but I know better.
The boys look really pretty. *crossing my fingers for the girls to grown in already*


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Eyes are cracking open! These little cuties are growing up! We have 4 black does, 1 merle doe, 1 roan buck (might have a dark patch on face but its hard to tell) and one merle buck~ 
Adorable litter even if they are very small!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Ohhh wow. I don't know if Canada has merle but I hope I'll find it one day. What beauties they are! Golfball tummy = 7 babies or did you have to cull a few? She was huge!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Seafolly said:


> Golfball tummy = 7 babies or did you have to cull a few? She was huge!


She culled two.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Goodness. I hate to think what they have to experience when carrying 16 or so!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That banded-ish merle is beautiful! Congratulations... again!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

What I love about the pictures, is how you can see the orange fur inside the ears. It's just so neat to look at!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Pardon the wood dust! Here they are at 3 weeks and a day or two. They are little mexican jumping beans! Talk about fleas! Hoppy hop hop! 
Looks like I got three merles, three rexes, and 6 fluffy bundles of cute! Dad is a rex, so I was not overly surprised there. 
They are absolutely adorable in the tank. This is my first batch of assassin mice. The creep in the bedding and only poke up their little faces. Then we you put your hand in...they all explode with energy! It's hilarious! I think I am missing one black rex doe on these pictures...she hid too well in the bedding and I didn't realise until the pictures were downloaded. Sneaky thing!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

What beautiful mice! I always loved merle mice. What you said about the assassin mice was so cute! XD I just picture them in little ninja outfits and the adorableness skyrockets to an uncontainable level. :lol:


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I think I'm In love ♥


----------

